# Brochures?



## Stellagirl (Mar 3, 2013)

What do you write in your brochures? Really think I need to make one, just don't want to spent a whole lot of time or add unnecessary info.
Anyone have a good template?
Thanks


----------



## danahuff (Mar 3, 2013)

What software do you have?

Apple Pages, Microsoft Word, and Microsoft Publisher all have nice brochure and newsletter templates.

I created a brochure that has information about how to care for the soap so it lasts longer, how it is made and why it has lye in it, and why homemade soap is better for your skin. I slip it in all my Etsy orders.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 3, 2013)

danahuff said:


> I created a brochure that has information about how to care for the soap so it lasts longer



I can't believe I forgot that very important bit of info on my brochures! :shock:
Luckily, I'm almost out and need to print more...I will definitely add that to mine...thanks for the inspiration 

My brochures have info on how soap is made, the ingredients in my soaps, the difference between commercial detergent bars and handmade soap, a little note about the term "natural" and the need to read the ingredients label, plus of course, every possible way to get a hold of me if they want more soap.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 4, 2013)

What a great idea!  I had thought about making up brochures but wasn't sure if I should.  Sounds like it is something I do need to pursue!  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 4, 2013)

Mommysoaper said:


> What a great idea!  I had thought about making up brochures but wasn't sure if I should.  Sounds like it is something I do need to pursue!  Thanks for the reminder!



For some of the items I make that need a bit of "instruction" I type out an info card. I'd thought about a general info brochure but I haven't done it yet. Guess I need to get on that!


----------

